# How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Player fr



## do what?

*How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Player fr*

Chemist suggested that I post in this forum. My previous post was called: PC detected Hacking Attack on your browser call 1-855-704-1387 
Everytime I call up a webpage I get this message: "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Player from Microsoft Windows Third Party Applications...? everthing I read on the web about this says I already have Adobe Flash Player. 
I also have another similar problem. When I open IE to go to a website I get the website I am looking for as well as another box near it that says "This page can't be displayed" please advise on how to get rid of both messages. Thanks


----------



## BowHunter41

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

Hi I believe you would want to ask this in the Malware or Security section of the forums those folks would likely be able to get you squared away.


----------



## Corday

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*



BowHunter41 said:


> Hi I believe you would want to ask this in the Malware or Security section of the forums those folks would likely be able to get you squared away.


Chemist sent him here from there.


----------



## joeten

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

It may possibly be a security setting you have on your browser Change security and privacy settings in Internet Explorer - Windows Help


----------



## Aura

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

If I may, is it possible to know what version of Windows, and what version of Internet Explorer you have installed right now? Also, do you have Adobe Flash Player installed on your system? If so, which version? If you're not sure, I can give you instructions to list these details. Also, when you want to make sure that Internet Explorer isn't throwing you error messages caused by misconfigured settings, it's usually a good idea to "reset" its settings to their default values and see if you keep on getting the error messages.

Edit: I saw on your profile that you're running Windows 8.1, so you must have Internet Explorer 11, since it's the default Internet Explorer version for it and you cannot roll it back.


----------



## BowHunter41

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

This is about an Adobe false flag drive-by. It tries to box you in to installing malware and then gives you a number to call, and I am familiar with it I have dealt with it before with customers. This is part a malware issue and also part windows maintenance you need to do. It does actually belong in the malware section still in my opinion. I could tell you how to be rid of it but it involves using two malware tools, and then some maintenance. Lastly internet explorer properly set up. I read the log in the malware section it was a great job they did but the issue you are having is still part of that.

Basically it's a browser redirect & attempted malware install, and on top of that a supposed phone number you need to call. Typically when you call the number they have some idiot on the other end trying to get your personal credit card number as well. Some fall for it believe it or not.


----------



## do what?

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

On 4/17/15 I went to the website Chemist told me about regarding FlashPlayer these were the results: I have Adobe Flash Player 17.0.0.169 which is apparently the latest version (for both IE and Chrome) according to the chart on the website you had me check it on. 
When I was on IE it said this: Flash Player is integrated with Internet Explorer in Windows 8. You do not need to install Flash Player. On Chrome this: Flash Player is pre-installed in Google Chrome and updates automatically!
You can skip the steps below. See Flash Player with Google Chrome. But the version I have in Chrome is 17.0.0.134 so do I need to reinstall or update it myself?

I don't mind installing and running malware programs if that's what it takes. I do believe the Flash Player add-on message started sometime before the 800 number message that froze the machine. I will check my browser settings after work.


----------



## Aura

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

You do not need Adobe Flash Player installed on your system is you use Google Chrome or Internet Explorer (in other words, a browser where Flash Player is built-in). As for your Google Chrome Flash Player version, it'll be updated automatically as you update Google Chrome. Just make sure that the Flash Player plugin is either enabled or set to "Ask to run" in both Chrome and Internet Explorer. Also, I would flush your temporary files, since there's a cache for Flash and it could be a corrupted cache issue. You can use TFC (Temp File Cleaner, available on BleepingComputer.com) for that if you want, or CCleaner works as well.


----------



## Corday

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

There are 3 versions of Flash. If you want to be absolutely up to the minute, you have to download them individually with their respective browser. The Auto in the CP updates the default browser.


----------



## do what?

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

I downloaded and ran TFC still get same messages. Please see attached document screen shots, I have questions regarding each screen shot on the document. Thanks


----------



## Aura

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

It's not "IE.com" like you wrote in the Word document, but "MSN.com", which is the default webpage for Internet Explorer (and the one that gets set when you reset it's settings to default). It seems that you enabled your Shockwave Flash Object plugin, but set it to "Ask before running". And it is the official one. The publisher name changed when Microsoft integrated Flash directly in Internet Explorer. Try this:

Click on the Settings icon in the top right-corner (the gear icon);
Select Internet Options;
Go under the Security tab;
Click on "Reset all security zones to their default settings";
Once done, restart Internet Explorer and see if you still get the pop-up;


----------



## do what?

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

Hi Aura,
I did as you said but nothing changed, still get the same pop up at the bottom of the screen How so I get rid of the This page can't be displayed that is the ie.com. As you could see from my screenshot I do get msn but also that tab to the right.


----------



## Aura

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

If you click on the Settings icon, and select Internet Options, what websites are listed as your start pages? Is there one or two? Can you copy and paste the addresses here?


----------



## do what?

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

msn
http://http//ie.msn.com
Can I just delete the second one?

What about the Flash Player message? I think it is from some bad website but I really have no idea. Thanks


----------



## Corday

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

Changing the second one by removing one http// will get MSN Ireland: MSN Ireland | Hotmail, Outlook, Skype, Bing, News, Photos and Videos
First one MSN U.S.A.


----------



## Aura

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

You can delete both of them, and set your opening/home webpage for the one you want. Mine for example is Google.ca (since I live in Canada).


----------



## do what?

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

Thanks Corday and Aura the extra box at the top of my screen is now gone but I still get the flashplayer message how do I get rid of that?


----------



## Aura

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

What if you disable the add-on, does the message keeps on popping up? Also, what are the options that you get if you click on the small arrow by "Allow"?


----------



## do what?

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

Yes, the message still pops up even if add on is disabled in manage add-ons.
The options are Allow or Allow for all websites


----------



## Aura

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

I would like to see if there's not another Flash Player installed, maybe hidden on your system. Can you follow the instructions below please?








*List Installed Programs*

Download *MiniToolBox* and move it to your *Desktop*;
Execute it by double-clicking on it;
Check the "*List Installed Programs*" checkbox;








Click on the *Go* button;
Once the scan is complete, a log will open.








Copy/paste (select the Notepad, press *Ctrl + A* then *Ctrl + C* to copy, and *Ctrl + V* to paste) the content of the output log in your next reply;


----------



## do what?

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

Here is the mini toolbox results
MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 14-04-2015
Ran by Sunny (administrator) on 04-05-2015 at 19:45:34
Running from "C:\Users\Sunny\Desktop"
Microsoft Windows 8.1 (X64)
Model: HP ENVY dv6 Notebook PC Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************


=========================== Installed Programs ============================
4 Elements II (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
[email protected] ISO Burner 3.0 (HKLM-x32\...\{3B756F35-2504-429A-B36C-EA0961B6A2C0}_is1) (Version: 3.0 - LSoft Technologies Inc)
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.10) (HKLM-x32\...\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AB0000000001}) (Version: 11.0.10 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Refresh Manager (x32 Version: 1.8.0 - Adobe Systems Incorporated) Hidden
AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding (Version: 12.5.100.20808 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
AMD APP SDK Runtime (Version: 10.0.938.2 - Advanced Micro Devices Inc.) Hidden
AMD Catalyst Install Manager (HKLM\...\{D01E0B82-7D6E-F9AC-9A7D-C6076264F419}) (Version: 8.0.881.0 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
AMD Fuel (Version: 2012.0808.1024.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
AMD Quick Stream (HKLM\...\{E9EED4AE-682B-4501-9574-D09A21717599}_is1) (Version: 3.4.4.0 - AppEx Networks)
AMD VISION Engine Control Center (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1024.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Apple Application Support (32-bit) (HKLM-x32\...\{AFA1153A-F547-409B-B837-3A0D6C5A3FEC}) (Version: 3.1.3 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Application Support (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{D7B824DE-DA32-4772-9E5E-39C5158136A7}) (Version: 3.1.3 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Mobile Device Support (HKLM\...\{C4123106-B685-48E6-B9BD-E4F911841EB4}) (Version: 8.1.1.3 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Software Update (HKLM-x32\...\{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}) (Version: 2.1.3.127 - Apple Inc.)
AuthenTec TrueAPI 64-bit (Version: 1.6.0.87 - AuthenTec, Inc.) Hidden
Bejeweled 3 (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
Bonjour (HKLM\...\{6E3610B2-430D-4EB0-81E3-2B57E8B9DE8D}) (Version: 3.0.0.10 - Apple Inc.)
Build-a-lot 4 - Power Source (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center - Branding (x32 Version: 1.00.0000 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1024.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1024.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Localization All (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1024.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Chinese Standard (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Chinese Traditional (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Czech (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Danish (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Dutch (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help English (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Finnish (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help French (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help German (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Greek (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Hungarian (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Italian (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Japanese (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Korean (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Norwegian (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Polish (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Portuguese (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Russian (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Spanish (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Swedish (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Thai (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCC Help Turkish (x32 Version: 2012.0808.1023.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
ccc-utility64 (Version: 2012.0808.1024.16666 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Chuzzle Deluxe (x32 Version: 2.2.0.95 - WildTangent) Hidden
Cradle Of Egypt Collector's Edition (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
Cradle of Rome 2 (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
CyberLink LabelPrint (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{C59C179C-668D-49A9-B6EA-0121CCFC1243}) (Version: 2.5.3.6326 - CyberLink Corp.)
CyberLink LabelPrint (x32 Version: 2.5.3.6326 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
CyberLink Media Suite 10 (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{1FBF6C24-C1fD-4101-A42B-0C564F9E8E79}) (Version: 10.0.3.2608 - CyberLink Corp.)
CyberLink Media Suite 10 (x32 Version: 10.0.3.2608 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
CyberLink PhotoDirector (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{4862344A-A39C-4897-ACD4-A1BED5163C5A}) (Version: 2.0.2.3317 - CyberLink Corp.)
CyberLink PhotoDirector (x32 Version: 2.0.2.3317 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
CyberLink Power2Go 8 (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{2A87D48D-3FDF-41fd-97CD-A1E370EFFFE2}) (Version: 8.0.4.3202 - CyberLink Corp.)
CyberLink Power2Go 8 (x32 Version: 8.0.4.3202 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
CyberLink PowerDirector 10 (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{B0B4F6D2-F2AE-451A-9496-6F2F6A897B32}) (Version: 10.0.3.2817 - CyberLink Corp.)
CyberLink PowerDirector 10 (x32 Version: 10.0.3.2817 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
CyberLink PowerDVD (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{DEC235ED-58A4-4517-A278-C41E8DAEAB3B}) (Version: 10.0.6.4319 - CyberLink Corp.)
CyberLink PowerDVD (x32 Version: 10.0.6.4319 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
CyberLink YouCam (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{01FB4998-33C4-4431-85ED-079E3EEFE75D}) (Version: 3.5.6.6119 - CyberLink Corp.)
CyberLink YouCam (x32 Version: 3.5.6.6119 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
D3DX10 (x32 Version: 15.4.2368.0902 - Microsoft) Hidden
Energy Star (HKLM\...\{0FA995CC-C849-4755-B14B-5404CC75DC24}) (Version: 1.0.8 - Hewlett-Packard)
EPSON Scan (HKLM-x32\...\EPSON Scanner) (Version: - Seiko Epson Corporation)
EPSON WorkForce 645 Series Printer Uninstall (HKLM\...\EPSON WorkForce 645 Series) (Version: - SEIKO EPSON Corporation)
ESET Online Scanner v3 (HKLM-x32\...\ESET Online Scanner) (Version: - )
Farm Frenzy (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
FATE: The Cursed King (x32 Version: 2.2.0.97 - WildTangent) Hidden
Final Drive Fury (x32 Version: 2.2.0.95 - WildTangent) Hidden
FlatOut 2 (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 42.0.2311.135 - Google Inc.)
Google Earth (HKLM-x32\...\{4D2A6330-2F8B-11E3-9C40-B8AC6F97B88E}) (Version: 7.1.2.2041 - Google)
Google Update Helper (x32 Version: 1.3.25.11 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Google Update Helper (x32 Version: 1.3.26.9 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Governor of Poker 2 Premium Edition (x32 Version: 2.2.0.95 - WildTangent) Hidden
Hewlett-Packard ACLM.NET v1.2.2.3 (x32 Version: 1.00.0000 - Hewlett-Packard Company) Hidden
Hoyle Card Games (x32 Version: 2.2.0.95 - WildTangent) Hidden
HP 3D DriveGuard (HKLM\...\{54CE68A8-4F2D-4328-B1F7-D6C720405F7F}) (Version: 4.2.9.1 - Hewlett-Packard Company)
HP Connected Music (Meridian - installer) (HKLM-x32\...\StartHPConnectedMusic) (Version: v1.0 - Meridian Audio Ltd)
HP CoolSense (HKLM-x32\...\{11AF9A96-6D83-4C3B-8DCB-16EA2A358E3F}) (Version: 2.10.51 - Hewlett-Packard Company)
HP Customer Experience Enhancements (x32 Version: 6.0.1.8 - Hewlett-Packard) Hidden
HP Documentation (HKLM-x32\...\{92524C67-A99D-44C6-8995-04F5E76486AF}) (Version: 1.1.0.0 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP Games (HKLM-x32\...\WildTangent hp Master Uninstall) (Version: 1.0.3.0 - WildTangent)
HP MyRoom (HKLM-x32\...\{9C35EDE5-4B0F-45E7-A438-314BA889948E}) (Version: 9.0.0.0 - Hewlett-Packard Company)
HP Postscript Converter (Version: 3.1.3554 - Hewlett-Packard) Hidden
HP Quick Launch (HKLM-x32\...\{E5823036-6F09-4D0A-B05C-E2BAA129288A}) (Version: 3.0.6 - Hewlett-Packard Company)
HP Recovery Manager (x32 Version: 7.00 - Hewlett-Packard) Hidden
HP Registration Service (HKLM\...\{E4D6CCF2-0AAF-4B9C-9DE5-893EDC9B4BAA}) (Version: 1.0.5976.4186 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP SimplePass (HKLM-x32\...\{34C821CA-6B55-44A0-8A9B-2EF471D6019E}) (Version: 6.0.100.272 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP Software Framework (HKLM-x32\...\{675D093B-815D-47FD-AB2C-192EC751E8E2}) (Version: 4.6.10.1 - Hewlett-Packard Company)
HP Support Assistant (HKLM-x32\...\{E35A3B13-78CD-4967-8AC8-AA9FDA693EDE}) (Version: 7.4.45.4 - Hewlett-Packard Company)
HP Utility Center (HKLM-x32\...\{0C57987A-A03A-4B95-A309-D23F78F406CA}) (Version: 1.0.7 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP Wireless Button Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{30B2D1D8-0A07-4B71-9553-0710C5D31E35}) (Version: 1.1.2.1 - Hewlett-Packard Company)
HPDetect (HKLM-x32\...\{CCCDD476-98F9-4B06-91DB-23F27CEC3BE1}) (Version: 1.0.0.0 - HP)
IDT Audio (HKLM-x32\...\{E3A5A8AB-58F6-45FF-AFCB-C9AE18C05001}) (Version: 1.0.6425.0 - IDT)
IrfanView (remove only) (HKLM-x32\...\IrfanView) (Version: 4.36 - Irfan Skiljan)
iTunes (HKLM\...\{93F2A022-6C37-48B8-B241-FFABD9F60C30}) (Version: 12.1.2.27 - Apple Inc.)
Java 8 Update 45 (HKLM-x32\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83218045F0}) (Version: 8.0.450 - Oracle Corporation)
Java Auto Updater (x32 Version: 2.8.45.14 - Oracle Corporation) Hidden
Jewel Match 3 (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
John Deere Drive Green (x32 Version: 2.2.0.95 - WildTangent) Hidden
Luxor Evolved (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
Mahjongg Dimensions Deluxe: Tiles in Time (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.1.4.1018 (HKLM-x32\...\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware_is1) (Version: 2.1.4.1018 - Malwarebytes Corporation)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6015.5000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office (HKLM-x32\...\{95140000-0070-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 14.0.6120.5004 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (HKLM-x32\...\{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}) (Version: 3.1.0000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}) (Version: 8.0.61001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}) (Version: 8.0.56336 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{837b34e3-7c30-493c-8f6a-2b0f04e2912c}) (Version: 8.0.59193 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM\...\{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM\...\{4B6C7001-C7D6-3710-913E-5BC23FCE91E6}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM\...\{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM-x32\...\{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.30319 (HKLM\...\{DA5E371C-6333-3D8A-93A4-6FD5B20BCC6E}) (Version: 10.0.30319 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.30319 (HKLM-x32\...\{196BB40D-1578-3D01-B289-BEFC77A11A1E}) (Version: 10.0.30319 - Microsoft Corporation)
Mortimer Beckett and the Crimson Thief Premium Edition (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
MSVCRT (x32 Version: 15.4.2862.0708 - Microsoft) Hidden
Mystery P.I. - Curious Case of Counterfeit Cove (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
OpenOffice 4.1.1 (HKLM-x32\...\{9395F41D-0F80-432E-9A59-B8E477E7E163}) (Version: 4.11.9775 - Apache Software Foundation)
Peggle Nights (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
Penguins! (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
PhotoScape (HKLM-x32\...\PhotoScape) (Version: - )
Polar Bowler (x32 Version: 2.2.0.97 - WildTangent) Hidden
Polar Golfer (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
Qualcomm Atheros Driver Installation Program (HKLM-x32\...\{C3A32068-8AB1-4327-BB16-BED9C6219DC7}) (Version: 10.0 - Qualcomm Atheros)
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{8833FFB6-5B0C-4764-81AA-06DFEED9A476}) (Version: 8.2.612.2012 - Realtek)
Realtek PCIE Card Reader (HKLM-x32\...\{C1594429-8296-4652-BF54-9DBE4932A44C}) (Version: 6.2.8400.29034 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Roads of Rome 3 (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
swMSM (x32 Version: 12.0.0.1 - Adobe Systems, Inc) Hidden
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver (HKLM\...\SynTPDeinstKey) (Version: 16.5.3.3 - Synaptics Incorporated)
Tales of Lagoona (x32 Version: 2.2.0.110 - WildTangent) Hidden
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App (x32 Version: - WildTangent) Hidden
Vacation Quest™ - Australia (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden
Validity WBF DDK (HKLM\...\{1F91C200-8F0F-4009-A75E-DB6CE151BD4E}) (Version: 4.4.234.0 - Validity Sensors, Inc.)
Visual Studio 2012 x64 Redistributables (HKLM\...\{8C775E70-A791-4DA8-BCC3-6AB7136F4484}) (Version: 14.0.0.1 - AVG Technologies)
Visual Studio 2012 x86 Redistributables (HKLM-x32\...\{98EFF19A-30AB-4E4B-B943-F06B1C63EBF8}) (Version: 14.0.0.1 - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
WildTangent Games (HKLM-x32\...\WildTangent wildgames Master Uninstall) (Version: 1.0.3.0 - WildTangent)
WildTangent Games App (x32 Version: 4.0.9.6 - WildTangent) Hidden
Windows Live Communications Platform (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Essentials (HKLM-x32\...\WinLiveSuite) (Version: 15.4.3555.0308 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Live Essentials (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Installer (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Language Selector (Version: 15.4.3555.0308 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Movie Maker (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Photo Common (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Photo Gallery (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live PIMT Platform (x32 Version: 15.4.3508.1109 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live SOXE (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live SOXE Definitions (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live UX Platform (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack (x32 Version: 15.4.3508.1109 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Writer (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Writer Resources (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
WOT for Internet Explorer (HKLM\...\{373B90E1-A28C-434C-92B6-7281AFA6115A}) (Version: 13.9.2.0 - WOT Services Oy)
Zuma's Revenge (x32 Version: 2.2.0.98 - WildTangent) Hidden

**** End of log ****

I see a lot of hidden files that seem to be games which I don't play. Should I get rid of them? Would it help my system if I did?


----------



## Aura

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

These are WildTangent games, they don't take a lot of space but you can get rid of them. In order to do so, you have to uninstall "WildTangent Games". There, you'll be presented with a list of games that is installed on your system. Check them all manually, then click on the "Uninstall" button after and it'll get rid of them.

I also do not see Adobe Flash Player being installed locally on your system, so there's no conflict on this side.


----------



## do what?

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

So, what do I do next to get rid of the message? Should I try a different forum?


----------



## Aura

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

Were you checked for malware here? And if so, did you go throught the entire clean-up process?


----------



## do what?

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

I believe I went through all of that with Chemist see beginning of this post for that one. Also, I ran malwarebytes over the weekend it didn't find anything, as well as full system virus scan with Windows Defender that too was ok.


----------



## Aura

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

The plugin could be "bugged" out, hence why it's acting like that. Running a SFC /scannow could repair it, but I doubt.


----------



## do what?

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

I'll look into that this weekend thanks.


----------



## do what?

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

I ran sfc scanow 5/24/15 attached are the results which I thought I already posted.
I also ran it again today but couldn't find the log it was supposed to create. As soon as it finished it disappeared, but I did find a CBS log so I am posting that as well.
Please advise on what to do with these logs and how to get rid of the "This webpage wants to run..." message. Thanks


----------



## NoelDP

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

Please do NOT post Word documents unless specifically requested - they are bloated, and rarely useful.


Your CBS.log file has the following errors in the SFC data....


Code:


 Line 12990: 2015-06-04 09:14:17, Info                  CSI    000008f0 [SR] Repairing 2 components
 Line 12991: 2015-06-04 09:14:17, Info                  CSI    000008f1 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
 Line 12994: 2015-06-04 09:14:17, Info                  CSI    000008f3 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"utc.app.json" of Microsoft-Windows-Unified-Telemetry-Client, Version = 6.3.9600.17807, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
 Line 12997: 2015-06-04 09:14:17, Info                  CSI    000008f5 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:66{33}]"telemetry.ASM-WindowsDefault.json" of Microsoft-Windows-Unified-Telemetry-Client, Version = 6.3.9600.17807, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
 Line 13000: 2015-06-04 09:14:18, Info                  CSI    000008f7 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch

Two of the errors relate to KB3022345 - and there is no point in attempting to repair these errors, since they will re-appear if another diagnostic is run.
The update itself is of questionable value, and appears also to have its own problems 
I would suggest uninstalling it, and then doing a Check for Updates, and hiding the update when it re-appears there.

As for the other problem....
I'll post a fix protocol shortly.


----------



## NoelDP

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

I thought I recognised this error! 

Please see this thread for the best way to fix the third problem file - follow the recommendations in the first post of the thread....
Sysnative Forums


----------



## Aura

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

do what, I would like to see a few Internet Explorer settings via FRST if that's alright with you.








*Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST)*
Follow the instructions below to download and execute a scan on your system with FRST, and provide the logs in your next reply.

Download the right version of FRST for your system:
*FRST 32-bit*
*FRST 64-bit*
*Note:* Only the right version will run on your system, the other will throw an error message. So if you don't know what your system's version is, simply download both of them, and the one that works is the one you should be using.

Move the executable (*FRST.exe* or *FRST64.exe*) on your *Desktop*;
Right-click on the executable and select







*Run as Administrator* (for Windows Vista, 7, 8 and 8.1 users);
Accept the disclaimer by clicking on *Yes*, and FRST will then do a back-up of your Registry which should take a few seconds;
Click on the *Scan* button;








On completion, two message box will open, saying that the results were saved to *FRST.txt* and *Addition.txt*, then open two Notepad files;
Copy and paste the content of *FRST.txt* in your next reply, and attach *Addition.txt* to it;


----------



## do what?

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

FRST results 060715
Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x64) Version:07-06-2015
Ran by Sunny (administrator) on LAPTOPENVY on 07-06-2015 10:42:26
Running from C:\Users\Sunny\Desktop
Loaded Profiles: Sunny (Available Profiles: Kate & Sunny)
Platform: Windows 8.1 (X64) OS Language: English (United States)
Internet Explorer Version 11 (Default browser: Chrome)
Boot Mode: Normal
Tutorial for Farbar Recovery Scan Tool: FRST Tutorial - How to use Farbar Recovery Scan Tool - Geeks to Go Forum

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the process will be closed. The file will not be moved.)

(HP) C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass\TrueSuiteService.exe
(AMD) C:\Windows\System32\atiesrxx.exe
(IDT, Inc.) C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\stacsv64.exe
(Hewlett-Packard Company) C:\Windows\System32\hpservice.exe
(Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dasHost.exe
(Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPWMISVC.exe
() C:\Windows\System32\valWBFPolicyService.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
(Hewlett-Packard Company) C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
(Realsil Microelectronics Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\Realtek PCIE Card Reader\RIconMan.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
(AuthenTec, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\AuthenTec\TrueService.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.27.5\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.27.5\GoogleCrashHandler64.exe
(Hewlett-Packard Company) C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\HPSA_Service.exe
(AuthenTec Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass\TouchControl.exe
() C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass\IEWebSiteLogon.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SkyDrive.exe
(Synaptics Incorporated) C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
(IDT, Inc.) C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
(AppEx Networks Corporation) C:\Program Files\AMD Quick Stream\AMDQuickStream.exe
(SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION) C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_YATIHVA.EXE
(CyberLink Corp.) C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe
(Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP CoolSense\CoolSense.exe
(Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
(Oracle Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\GWX\GWX.exe
(CyberLink) C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMLSvc_P2G8.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SettingSyncHost.exe
(Synaptics Incorporated) C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(Advanced Micro Devices Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
(ATI Technologies Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
(AuthenTec, Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\AuthenTec\TrueService.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpCmdRun.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_17.5.9600.20856_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\livecomm.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dllhost.exe


==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the registry item will be restored to default or removed. The file will not be moved.)

HKLM\...\Run: [SysTrayApp] => C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe [1664000 2013-07-02] (IDT, Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [SynTPEnh] => C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe [3053808 2013-07-02] (Synaptics Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [iTunesHelper] => C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [169768 2015-04-07] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [StartCCC] => C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe [642216 2012-08-08] (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [RemoteControl10] => C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe [91432 2012-03-28] (CyberLink Corp.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [HP CoolSense] => C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP CoolSense\CoolSense.exe [1343904 2012-11-05] (Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [APSDaemon] => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe [60712 2015-03-20] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [HP Quick Launch] => C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe [581024 2012-09-07] (Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe [335232 2015-04-10] (Oracle Corporation)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Adobe ARM] => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [1022152 2014-12-19] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKU\S-1-5-21-826903932-101415505-1250519093-1006\...\Run: [AppEx Accelerator UI] => C:\Program Files\AMD Quick Stream\AMDQuickStream.exe [429792 2013-04-11] (AppEx Networks Corporation)
HKU\S-1-5-21-826903932-101415505-1250519093-1006\...\Run: [Power2GoExpress8] => C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\Power2GoExpress8.exe [1713416 2013-08-05] (CyberLink Corp.)
HKU\S-1-5-21-826903932-101415505-1250519093-1006\...\Run: [EPLTarget\P0000000000000000] => C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_YATIHVA.EXE [241280 2012-07-12] (SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION)
HKU\S-1-5-21-826903932-101415505-1250519093-1006\...\MountPoints2: {126cdc84-3e62-11e4-beb9-082e5f7afba8} - "F:\LaunchU3.exe" -a
HKU\S-1-5-21-826903932-101415505-1250519093-1006\...\MountPoints2: {658615c5-8dde-11e4-bec9-082e5f7afba8} - "F:\LaunchU3.exe" -a
Startup: C:\Users\Kate\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OpenOffice.org 3.4.1.lnk [2013-02-24]
ShortcutTarget: OpenOffice.org 3.4.1.lnk -> C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe (No File)

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, if it is a registry item it will be removed or restored to default.)

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = msn
HKU\S-1-5-21-826903932-101415505-1250519093-1006\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = msn
HKU\S-1-5-21-826903932-101415505-1250519093-1006\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = msn
BHO: WOT Helper -> {C920E44A-7F78-4E64-BDD7-A57026E7FEB7} -> C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll [2013-09-02] ()
BHO: HP Network Check Helper -> {E76FD755-C1BA-4DCB-9F13-99BD91223ADE} -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\Resources\HPNetworkCheck\HPNetworkCheckPluginx64.dll [2013-08-28] (Hewlett-Packard)
BHO-x32: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper -> {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_45\bin\ssv.dll [2015-04-19] (Oracle Corporation)
BHO-x32: WOT Helper -> {C920E44A-7F78-4E64-BDD7-A57026E7FEB7} -> C:\Program Files (x86)\WOT\WOT.dll [2013-09-02] ()
BHO-x32: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper -> {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_45\bin\jp2ssv.dll [2015-04-19] (Oracle Corporation)
BHO-x32: HP Network Check Helper -> {E76FD755-C1BA-4DCB-9F13-99BD91223ADE} -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\Resources\HPNetworkCheck\HPNetworkCheckPlugin.dll [2013-08-28] (Hewlett-Packard)
Toolbar: HKLM - WOT - {71576546-354D-41c9-AAE8-31F2EC22BF0D} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll [2013-09-02] ()
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - WOT - {71576546-354D-41c9-AAE8-31F2EC22BF0D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\WOT\WOT.dll [2013-09-02] ()
Toolbar: HKU\S-1-5-21-826903932-101415505-1250519093-1006 -> WOT - {71576546-354D-41C9-AAE8-31F2EC22BF0D} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll [2013-09-02] ()
DPF: HKLM-x32 {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab
Handler: wot - {C2A44D6B-CB9F-4663-88A6-DF2F26E4D952} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll [2013-09-02] ()
Handler-x32: wot - {C2A44D6B-CB9F-4663-88A6-DF2F26E4D952} - C:\Program Files (x86)\WOT\WOT.dll [2013-09-02] ()
Hosts: There are more than one entry in Hosts. See Hosts section of Addition.txt
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.254.254

FireFox:
========
FF Plugin-x32: @Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll [2014-10-30] ()
FF Plugin-x32: @authentec.com/ffwloplugin -> C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass\npffwloplugin.dll [2013-02-07] ( HP)
FF Plugin-x32: @Google.com/GoogleEarthPlugin -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll [2013-10-07] (Google)
FF Plugin-x32: @java.com/DTPlugin,version=11.45.2 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_45\bin\dtplugin\npDeployJava1.dll [2015-04-19] (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @java.com/JavaPlugin,version=11.45.2 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_45\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll [2015-04-19] (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3502.0922 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll [2012-03-08] (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3555.0308 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll [2012-03-08] (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.27.5\npGoogleUpdate3.dll [2015-05-15] (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.27.5\npGoogleUpdate3.dll [2015-05-15] (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @WildTangent.com/GamesAppPresenceDetector,Version=1.0 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\BrowserIntegration\Registered\0\NP_wtapp.dll [2012-05-11] ()
FF Plugin-x32: Adobe Reader -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll [2015-05-01] (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF Plugin HKU\S-1-5-21-826903932-101415505-1250519093-1006: hp.com/HPDetect -> C:\Users\Sunny\AppData\Roaming\HewlettPackard\HPDetect\1.0.0.0\npHPDetect.dll [2012-08-30] (HP)

Chrome: 
=======
CHR Profile: C:\Users\Sunny\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default
CHR Extension: (Google Docs) - C:\Users\Sunny\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake [2013-10-02]
CHR Extension: (Google Drive) - C:\Users\Sunny\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf [2013-10-02]
CHR Extension: (YouTube) - C:\Users\Sunny\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo [2013-10-02]
CHR Extension: (Google Search) - C:\Users\Sunny\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf [2013-10-02]
CHR Extension: (Bookmark Manager) - C:\Users\Sunny\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\gmlllbghnfkpflemihljekbapjopfjik [2015-04-22]
CHR Extension: (Website Logon) - C:\Users\Sunny\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hmbkhknacohfhbmmpnmbkgdffdbildof [2013-10-02]
CHR Extension: (Chrome Hotword Shared Module) - C:\Users\Sunny\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lccekmodgklaepjeofjdjpbminllajkg [2015-03-13]
CHR Extension: (Google Wallet) - C:\Users\Sunny\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda [2013-10-02]
CHR Extension: (Gmail) - C:\Users\Sunny\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia [2013-10-02]
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [fegekclkdhbnfdcmomlpegkkndgnmfmo] - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass\tschrome.crx [2012-12-12]
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [hmbkhknacohfhbmmpnmbkgdffdbildof] - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass\tschrome.crx [2012-12-12]

==================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 AMD FUEL Service; C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe [361984 2012-08-08] (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) [File not signed]
R2 Apple Mobile Device Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe [77128 2015-01-19] (Apple Inc.)
S3 BthHFSrv; C:\Windows\System32\BthHFSrv.dll [324608 2014-10-28] (Microsoft Corporation)
R2 FPLService; C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass\TrueSuiteService.exe [1641768 2013-02-07] (HP)
S2 MBAMService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [1080120 2015-04-14] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R3 TrueService; C:\Program Files\Common Files\AuthenTec\TrueService.exe [401856 2013-01-07] (AuthenTec, Inc.)
R2 valWBFPolicyService; C:\Windows\system32\valWBFPolicyService.exe [28160 2012-09-06] () [File not signed]
S3 w3logsvc; C:\Windows\system32\inetsrv\w3logsvc.dll [76800 2014-04-27] (Microsoft Corporation)
R3 WdNisSvc; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe [366520 2015-02-03] (Microsoft Corporation)
R2 WinDefend; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe [23792 2015-02-03] (Microsoft Corporation)

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 APXACC; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\appexDrv.sys [219360 2013-04-18] (AppEx Networks Corporation)
R3 athr; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athwbx.sys [3880448 2013-11-13] (Qualcomm Atheros Communications, Inc.)
R3 AtiHDAudioService; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\AtihdW86.sys [98472 2012-07-17] (Advanced Micro Devices)
R1 CLVirtualDrive; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CLVirtualDrive.sys [91712 2013-03-05] (CyberLink)
R3 MBAMProtector; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [25816 2015-04-14] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S3 MBAMWebAccessControl; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mwac.sys [64216 2015-04-14] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R3 RSP2STOR; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RtsP2Stor.sys [273040 2013-07-02] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
R3 SmbDrv; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Smb_driver_AMDASF.sys [30448 2013-10-30] (Synaptics Incorporated)
S3 SmbDrvI; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Smb_driver_Intel.sys [43832 2012-08-24] (Synaptics Incorporated)
R3 WdNisDrv; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\WdNisDrv.sys [114496 2015-02-03] (Microsoft Corporation)
R3 WirelessButtonDriver; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WirelessButtonDriver64.sys [20800 2012-08-31] (Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.)

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)


==================== One Month Created files and folders ========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file/folder will be moved.)

2015-06-07 10:42 - 2015-06-07 10:43 - 00015606 _____ C:\Users\Sunny\Desktop\FRST.txt
2015-06-07 10:41 - 2015-06-07 10:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2015-06-07 10:41 - 2015-06-07 10:41 - 02108928 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Sunny\Desktop\FRST64.exe
2015-06-04 12:44 - 2015-06-04 12:44 - 02067680 _____ (Easeware ) C:\Users\Sunny\Downloads\DriversDownloader_for_Audio_Realtek_6.0.1.5591_Vistax64Vistax86_A.exe
2015-06-04 09:22 - 2015-06-04 09:22 - 00015970 _____ C:\Users\Sunny\Desktop\mini tool box result.txt
2015-06-03 09:25 - 2015-06-03 09:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Sunny\AppData\Local\GWX
2015-05-30 09:55 - 2015-05-30 09:55 - 00187305 _____ C:\Users\Sunny\Documents\Jury duty 053015.odt
2015-05-27 17:15 - 2015-05-27 17:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Sunny\Documents\Neveda certification info
2015-05-13 09:13 - 2015-05-05 10:59 - 00792568 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2015-05-13 09:13 - 2015-05-05 10:59 - 00178168 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2015-05-13 06:51 - 2015-04-30 13:35 - 00124112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\PresentationCFFRasterizerNative_v0300.dll
2015-05-13 06:51 - 2015-04-30 13:35 - 00102608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\PresentationCFFRasterizerNative_v0300.dll
2015-05-13 05:39 - 2015-04-09 17:34 - 02256896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dwmcore.dll
2015-05-13 05:39 - 2015-04-09 17:11 - 01943040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\dwmcore.dll
2015-05-13 05:39 - 2015-03-17 10:26 - 00467776 ____C (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\USBHUB3.SYS
2015-05-13 05:39 - 2015-03-08 19:02 - 00057856 ____C (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\bthhfenum.sys
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-04-30 16:05 - 00429568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\schannel.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-04-30 15:48 - 00358912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\schannel.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-04-24 14:32 - 00036864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\UtcResources.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-04-13 15:48 - 04180480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32k.sys
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-04-09 18:00 - 01996800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DWrite.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-04-09 17:50 - 01387008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\FntCache.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-04-09 17:26 - 01560576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\DWrite.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-04-08 15:55 - 00410128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-04-02 17:35 - 00445440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\PhotoMetadataHandler.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-04-02 17:14 - 00364544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\PhotoMetadataHandler.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-04-01 15:22 - 02985984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\dbgeng.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-04-01 15:20 - 04417536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbgeng.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-31 20:45 - 01491456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbghelp.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-31 19:31 - 01207296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\dbghelp.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-29 22:47 - 00561928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-26 20:27 - 00445440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\certcli.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-26 19:50 - 00324096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\certcli.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-26 19:48 - 01441792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsasrv.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-19 18:56 - 00080384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\ahcache.sys
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-12 21:03 - 00239424 ____C (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\sdbus.sys
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-12 21:03 - 00154432 ____C (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\dumpsd.sys
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-12 19:02 - 00316416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\udfs.sys
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-12 18:11 - 02162176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SRH.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-12 17:39 - 01812992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\SRH.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-10 18:49 - 00024576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdbinst.exe
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-10 18:09 - 00021504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\sdbinst.exe
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-05 20:08 - 02067968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpdshext.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-05 19:47 - 01696256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wevtsvc.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-05 19:43 - 01969664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wpdshext.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-04 16:09 - 01429504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\diagtrack.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-03 18:32 - 00172544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.Input.Inking.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-03-03 18:12 - 00141824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.Input.Inking.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-02-17 16:19 - 00186368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpapisrv.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2015-01-29 17:53 - 02819584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SettingsHandlers.dll
2015-05-13 05:38 - 2014-11-13 23:58 - 00116736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SystemSettingsDatabase.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 10:14 - 24971776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 09:50 - 00584192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbscript.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 09:50 - 00417792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\html.iec
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 09:49 - 02885120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 09:37 - 00633856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieui.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 09:35 - 00816640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\jscript.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 09:31 - 06025728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\jscript9.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 09:24 - 19691008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 09:13 - 00107520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\inseng.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 09:11 - 00504320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 09:09 - 00341504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\html.iec
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 09:08 - 00092160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 09:07 - 00145408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\iepeers.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 09:05 - 00316928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtrans.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 09:04 - 02278400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:59 - 01032704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:58 - 00664576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:52 - 00262144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:49 - 00801280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\msfeeds.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:49 - 00720384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:49 - 00374272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:46 - 02125824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:40 - 14401536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:38 - 00076288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:37 - 00128000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\iepeers.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:36 - 00285696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\dxtrans.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:32 - 00880128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\inetcomm.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:31 - 04305920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\jscript9.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:28 - 00230400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\webcheck.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:27 - 02352128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wininet.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:26 - 00688640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:26 - 00327168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:25 - 02052608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\inetcpl.cpl
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:17 - 12828672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:15 - 01547264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:03 - 00800768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieapfltr.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 08:02 - 01882112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 07:58 - 01310208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-04-21 07:56 - 00710144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dll
2015-05-13 05:37 - 2015-03-12 17:29 - 00410017 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ApnDatabase.xml

==================== One Month Modified files and folders ========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file/folder will be moved.)

2015-06-07 10:38 - 2014-04-27 01:25 - 01433219 _____ C:\WINDOWS\WindowsUpdate.log
2015-06-07 10:30 - 2013-03-04 20:51 - 00003934 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{03326DC4-AF9C-49BA-A1CD-4450728808EB}
2015-06-07 10:28 - 2013-08-22 08:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\AppReadiness
2015-06-07 10:27 - 2014-04-27 02:47 - 00000000 __RDO C:\Users\Sunny\OneDrive
2015-06-07 10:27 - 2013-08-22 08:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\sru
2015-06-07 10:27 - 2013-07-11 10:09 - 00000924 _____ C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
2015-06-06 09:06 - 2013-07-11 10:09 - 00000928 _____ C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
2015-06-06 08:59 - 2013-03-04 20:58 - 00003596 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\Optimize Start Menu Cache Files-S-1-5-21-826903932-101415505-1250519093-1006
2015-06-06 08:41 - 2012-07-26 00:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\CbsTemp
2015-06-02 20:41 - 2013-06-28 05:47 - 00000052 _____ C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\DOErrors.log
2015-06-02 06:13 - 2014-04-27 01:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Sunny
2015-06-01 11:49 - 2015-01-04 13:40 - 00003168 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\HPCeeScheduleForSunny
2015-06-01 11:49 - 2015-01-04 13:40 - 00000354 _____ C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\HPCeeScheduleForSunny.job
2015-06-01 07:43 - 2014-07-11 08:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Sunny\Documents\school 2014 2015
2015-05-29 09:59 - 2015-01-25 18:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Sunny\Documents\direct deposit beginning Jan 2015
2015-05-28 08:47 - 2015-02-21 06:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Sunny\Documents\bills
2015-05-27 17:32 - 2013-08-22 08:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\NDF
2015-05-27 17:07 - 2013-10-02 08:40 - 00002203 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
2015-05-21 06:12 - 2013-08-22 08:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\FxsTmp
2015-05-19 13:49 - 2015-04-06 05:21 - 00000000 ___SD C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\GWX
2015-05-19 13:49 - 2015-04-06 05:21 - 00000000 ___SD C:\WINDOWS\system32\GWX
2015-05-15 10:01 - 2013-07-11 10:09 - 00003900 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA
2015-05-15 10:01 - 2013-07-11 10:09 - 00003664 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore
2015-05-14 18:46 - 2014-06-23 09:11 - 00002457 _____ C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
2015-05-13 10:31 - 2013-08-22 08:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\rescache
2015-05-13 09:13 - 2015-04-03 08:16 - 00001540 _____ C:\WINDOWS\setupact.log
2015-05-13 09:13 - 2013-08-22 07:45 - 00000006 ____H C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\SA.DAT
2015-05-13 09:12 - 2013-08-22 07:44 - 00371392 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
2015-05-13 09:07 - 2013-08-22 06:25 - 00524288 ___SH C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\BBI
2015-05-13 09:05 - 2013-08-22 08:36 - 00000000 ___RD C:\WINDOWS\ImmersiveControlPanel
2015-05-13 09:05 - 2013-08-22 06:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\AdvancedInstallers
2015-05-13 06:49 - 2013-08-06 18:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT
2015-05-13 06:44 - 2013-03-04 20:16 - 140425016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT.exe
2015-05-13 06:31 - 2014-03-18 02:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Journal
2015-05-11 05:55 - 2013-03-04 20:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Sunny\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
2015-05-09 08:12 - 2015-04-14 05:17 - 00136408 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys
2015-05-09 08:12 - 2015-04-14 05:15 - 00001114 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
2015-05-09 08:12 - 2015-04-14 05:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
2015-05-09 08:12 - 2015-04-14 05:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

(There is no automatic fix for files that do not pass verification.)

C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\explorer.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\User32.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\User32.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => File is digitally signed


LastRegBack: 2015-05-27 17:41

==================== End of log ============================


----------



## Aura

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*

I'll be honest with you, I'm starting to run out of ideas. May I ask you to try something? It's easier to do at work since I have my own account but, can you create a local account on your Windows 8.1 computer, log in it and then open Internet Explorer and see if Adobe Flash Player still wants to be executed on MSN and other websites?

This article will explain how to create a local account on Windows 8.1. Doing so is pretty useful when it comes to troubleshooting to be honest.

How to setup local account in Windows 8.1


----------



## Panther063

*Re: How to remove "This webpage wants to run the following add-on; Adobe Flash Playe*



do what? said:


> So, what do I do next to get rid of the message? Should I try a different forum?


If you don't want to install Flash Player or have the constant reminders that websites require it to view videos etc, then install Adblock Plus.
This should block all advertisements and videos.
Personally I see no reason not to have Flash Player installed and simply disable it.


----------

